# Headlight Recomendations



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, this is my first time on the forum, and I am leasing a Eos 2.0 sport. My question is, what do you guys reccomend as far as possibly replacing the factory bulbs with. I have looked at the Sylvania bulbs and didnt know what you guys though and how difficult it would be to do the high/low beams and fogs. Also what the bulb types are. Anyways, looking forward to owning as my wife already has a 06 Jetta and it will be nice to have all VW.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Headlight Recomendations (BarrettF77)*

there are thread already on this, but here is the summary:
Sylvania UltraWhiites are nice, and Sylvania is OEM
High & Low are all H7, Sylvania Ultrawhites are around $39.95 a pair H7ST (set)
Parking lights are 194A, but VW sells a bulb which is bluer/whiter for use 
with the Xenon lights (so the small bulb won't look orange)
from the dealership, these are around $10 each, but from 1stVWParts.com they are $3.98 each plus S&H
The fog lights are supposedly a PITA to change-- plus, you _want_ fogs to be more yellow, so they won't glare/reflect off fog, rain etc.
One more note: when I talked to the dealership, they had a new light kit for the Jetta, probably using the same bulbs as the Eos. It was a blue tube on its side, and you rotated it to oncover the opening in the middle, with what looked like 2 H7's and 2 of the blue-er parking light bulbs.
To be honest though, I think that they don't actually illuminate much better, except _maybe_ the highbeams. You mostly notice the difference when you change lows and haven't changed the parking lights yet, because they make the parking lights look yellow.
William


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Headlight Recomendations (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
The fog lights are supposedly a PITA to change-- plus, you _want_ fogs to be more yellow, so they won't glare/reflect off fog, rain etc.


You know that's a good point, anybody change their fogs over to yellow?


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Headlight Recomendations (BarrettF77)*

Just got off the phone with the dealer. Since it is a option on the 3.2 with technology, is it possible to buy a new light assembly and the hid's and make them work on a 2.0t sport, nav, park assist etc. And if you did retrofit, would the auto leveling and high beam limiter still be able to be taken off when you use the high beams?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Headlight Recomendations (BarrettF77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BarrettF77* »_Just got off the phone with the dealer. Since it is a option on the 3.2 with technology, is it possible to buy a new light assembly and the hid's and make them work on a 2.0t sport, nav, park assist etc. And if you did retrofit, would the auto leveling and high beam limiter still be able to be taken off when you use the high beams?

Sure, the kit is $4000.00 plus shipping, plus the time and trouble to install it and get it to work. 
http://oempl.us/product_info.p...951ab
Thanks for stealing the picture I hosted of the Xenon lights and using it on your website for commercial purposes without asking permission.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:07 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Headlight Recomendations (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
Parking lights are 194A, but VW sells a bulb which is bluer/whiter for use 
with the Xenon lights (so the small bulb won't look orange)
from the dealership, these are around $10 each, but from 1stVWParts.com they are $3.98 each plus S&H
William


William, do you know the part number for that bluer/whiter bulb? 
Doesn't the "A" in 194A stand for amber? Were your parking lights amber? 
-Erik


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Headlight Recomendations (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

The dealership stated that the housing was 600 and the module is 200 per side. So I would assume that it would be much cheaper to simply get the dealers lights. Right?


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Headlight Recomendations (BarrettF77)*

Yes, that's a steal!


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Headlight Recomendations (darien)*

So has anyone actually done this and does it just plug into the same harness as well as allow the auto leveling and raising of the limiter on the hid beam?


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Headlight Recomendations (solarflare)*

unfortynately, I do not seem to have that info with me.
I looked up my order rfom 1stVWParts.com but their online record doesn't give me the part number.
Here is the item listing (it covers Beetle & Passat also)
Plus, I ordered the trigger wire for the Euro foglights while I was at it!
Description Qty Price Core Price Total Price
Mechanical Catalog - Volkswagen
Electrical - Chassis electrical - Bulbs - Exterior bulbs Exterior bulbs, beetle, front parking lamp, w/high intensity 2001 - 2006 2 $3.98 $0.00 $7.96
Status: Sent Return Item
OEM Catalog
WIRE SET 1 $2.20 $0.00 $2.20
Status: Sent Return Item
Hope this helps! You can always call up 1stVWParts.com and ask (they are a regular VW dealer also)
William


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Headlight Recomendations (kghia)*

Thanks. I tried to call them, but there is no number and it looks like they are not state side. So in your post prior you are stating that it is possible to do what I am speaking of?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Headlight Recomendations (BarrettF77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BarrettF77* »_The dealership stated that the housing was 600 and the module is 200 per side. So I would assume that it would be much cheaper to simply get the dealers lights. Right?

Looking at the shop manual there appears to be many more parts to the system then just the headlamp housing and a module.
The manual listed about 10 items some of which may already be present:
1. Headlamp Range/Cornering Lamp Control Module J745 
2. Steering Angle Sensor G85 
3. Left Rear Level Control System Sensor G76
4. "Lamp failure" indicator light in instrument cluster 
5. Vehicle Electrical System Control Module J519
6. Left Front Level Control System Sensor G78 
7. Left Headlamp Power Output Stage J667 / Right Headlamp Power Output Stage J668 
8. Headlamp housing
9. Left High-intensity Gas Discharge Lamp Control Module J343 / Right High-intensity Gas Discharge Lamp Control Module J344
10. ABS Control Module J104 
You were probably quoted for 8 and 9. Some of the other items might already be present like 10, 4 and 2. I'll bet the front and rear level sensors3 and 6 are not present nor the wiring to them. It looks like 7 might be part of the headlamp housing 8 but is unclear. Module 1 probably is not present either.
The AFS is a very sophisticated system. We really need a VW parts guy to do a little research to determine all the parts/wiring that would be needed to convert to the AFS HID system.
After all that you would still need to program the new headlight configuration to the car. Looks like quite an undertaking to try to get everything to work.


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

that sure seems like a lot of stuff just for a hid setup


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (BarrettF77)*

It's not just a HID setup. It's a next-generation HID system. This system appears to have adaptive cornering lamps (I believe I read in the shop manual that the cornering mirror is angled depending turn rate). The front headlamps are also adaptive so they angle with steering. In addition, this HID system is Bi-Xenon. The HID lamp is used as both the low beam and high beam by using a shutter to block a portion of the lamp for low beam operation. For high beam the shutter lifts to reveal the whole lamp, probably the reason for the level sensors. I'm curious what is included and how functional is the OEMPL conversion kit.



_Modified by solarflare at 4:38 AM 7-20-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Headlight Recomendations (BarrettF77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BarrettF77* »_Thanks. I tried to call them, but there is no number and it looks like they are not state side. So in your post prior you are stating that it is possible to do what I am speaking of?

sure they are-- they are in Auburn, Washington
Here is their info from the "Contact Us" page, then click "Call us toll-free"
Call 1st VW Parts Toll Free at:
888-528-5280 extension 262
(Let Receptionist Know You're an Internet Customer)

Phone In Your Order. 
An experienced parts specialist will handle 
your order and provide assistance. 


For Technical Support issues call 253-833-4940

When you call us You must identify yourself as an Internet Customer to get the Internet price.

These prices do not apply to over the counter purchases.

Hours of Operation
7:00 - 7:00 PST Monday - Friday
8:00 - 4:00 PST Saturday
hope this helps you!
William


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

I just popped open the regular backing on a 2.0t and looked at the light and that is totally different. Anyone ever chnged the bulbs on the projector? I don't want to break anything and what kind of bulbs are they?


----------



## FreddyBear (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (BarrettF77)*

I just replaced the low beam bulbs, high beam bulbs, and turn signal bulbs on my '07 EOS 20.T.....ALL of which are inside the headlamp housing assembly that is accessed by pulling up and slightly towards the fender on the spring wire clips at the top rear part of the housing. It was not difficult at all, and very good directons for replacing these lamps are in the EOS Owner's manual. The turn signal bulbs were the most difficult to do as they are located low and deep in the housing and are hard to get a hold of regardless of the size of your hands. 

I used Sylvania SILVERSTAR Halogen bulbs as follows:
Low Beam = H7, 55 Watt (These provide a cleaner, bluish white, and somewhat brighter light than the standard OEM Sylvania halogen bulbs)
High Beam = H7, 55 Watt (These provide a cleaner, bluish white, and somewhat brighter light than the standard OEM Sylvania halogen
Turn Signal = 3457A, 28 Watt (These have a metallic blue coating which gets rid of the dingy, yellow tint inside the lens housing when they are off.....and gives them a clean light blue look, that goes much better with the bluish tint of the new H7 SILVERSTAR high beam bulbs that are exposed and just above the turn signal housing. When switched on, they are a very bright orangish yellow color)
I got my bulbs at ADVANCE AUTO......but I also saw them at AUTOZONE and PEP Boys


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (FreddyBear)*

Very informative. Do you think the silverstars dim the light by putting them in the projector vs the factory bulbs? Also, how do they look when u put on the fogs in comparison. Pics would be great as I would also like to see what your car looks like with them in.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (BarrettF77)*

The factory bulbs (at least in mine) are Sylvania H7's also, so it shouldn't be an issue.
You should wear latex or neoprene glove so you don't get oils from your hands on the new bulbs (or the old ones, since they are still good)
You should also know that even 10min after you turn off the car, the bulbs will be HOT, even through gloves.
The bulbs have a tab one them so they only go one way, and then click into place.
DON'T squeeze the holder for the parking lights too hard, or a tab can break (but doesn't affect it much)
One correction to FreddyBear's directions-- the high beam bulb is in the section next to the one he describes, with a backing cover that unscrews.
There are good diagrams in the Owner's Manual.
William


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

so William I take it that u have switched out the lights on ur Eos what did u use if I may ask and r u happy with them?


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (BarrettF77)*

William any pics you can post?


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (BarrettF77)*

i cant seem to find the silverstars ultra in a h7 anyone know of a chain that carries that bulb?


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (BarrettF77)*

I used the Sylvania Silverstars for high & low.
I didn't want to have them be very "blue", just "more white".
You can buy these in two packs (maybe slightly cheaper?) as the H7ST (ST for set I think)
I have found those at AutoZone, but I think Advance Auto might carry them too.
For the little, parking light bulbs, I bought official ones from the VW dealer-- I purchased form 1stVWParts.com since they are less expensive *and still official an VW dealer*. They look blue when off, but light up very white.
I am happy with my bulbs!








They don't make as big a difference as I thought from inside the car, but they do look slightly more white. I think that the headlight design in general is pretty good, and so these small changes are not as procounced (as compared to say, putting 7" round EU spec headlights in a Beetle, and getting a better focus pattern)
I seem to notice the illumination better with the highbeams, even though both high and low and the same type of bulb-- H7.
Changing the parking light did look noticeably better (from the outside).
I don't have good pictures-- I tried back when I just changed the high beams, but they didn't turn out well. I'll look to see if I can get a good night photo, but night shots are tough to do well.
William


----------



## FreddyBear (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (BarrettF77)*

No....there does not appear to be any dimming of any kind when installed in the projection beam housing.....and as stated previously, the SILVERSTAR H&'s provide a brighter bluish white light


----------



## FreddyBear (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (kghia)*

You are correct....my mistake.....the HIGH beam bulbs are in the housing with a screw-off ring..... just next to the spring clip housing I staterd above


----------



## FreddyBear (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (BarrettF77)*

From what I have been told....Sylvania does not CURRENTLY manufacture for sale in the USA, the H7 bulb in the SILVERSTAR "ULTRA" series.....but they are supposedly coming "soon"


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (FreddyBear)*

Just curious as to where you got your info. I emailed Sylvania back in November and they said Fall of 07 which kind of goes along with what you said


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

so can we order them online now then? The h7 ultra that is


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (FreddyBear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreddyBear* »_From what I have been told....Sylvania does not CURRENTLY manufacture for sale in the USA, the H7 bulb in the SILVERSTAR "ULTRA" series.....but they are supposedly coming "soon"

You are correct-- I am actually using the Silverstars, not Silverstar Ultra.
I like mine fine, and they look great. Not a lot of difference in actual lighting, just a little, but they also don't look too blue, and shouldn't glare as much.
The H7 Silverstars are available lots of place--the Ultras are not available.
William


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (BarrettF77)*

Here is a reply I just received from Sylvania about the ultra bulbs. Hope this helps.
Good Afternoon Andy, 
We're still on schedule to release part H7SU in the fall; unfortunately, an exact release has not been provided. Upon release, you should be able to find this product at the following retail stores:

Advance Auto Parts 
AutoZone 
Checker Auto Parts 
Kragen Auto Parts 
Shuck's Auto Parts 
Pep Boys 
Sincerely, 
Heather 
Consumer Care Specialist 
OSRAM SYLVANIA, Inc.


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Headlight Recomendations (BarrettF77)*

I think I am probably going to go with the Piaa high end lights with a 4100k temp to the light as the research I found shows that the silverstars die in a year or so


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Headlight Recomendations (BarrettF77)*

I've been using them for over 10 years and have had no failure issues. I've had them on a Camry, my Ford Escape and now my Eos. On my Escape they have held up better than the OEM series bulbs.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Headlight Recomendations (cb391)*

Not sure about the H7s but I did see some data that the turn signal silverstars are rated at less life hours then a regular amber turnsignal bulb. This didn't concern me because turn signals are not on for very long. I guess we'll see about the H7's. I installed them a few months ago. The headlamps in the Eos are a breeze to replace. In fact they are easiest of any car that I've owned so if they burn out, no big deal. I wish I could find that data now








I found the data, it was at Sylvania's e-catalog. I think I bought the 14 volt one's. I didn't realize till now they came in 2 voltages. 
Silverstar
3157-ST 12.8volt - 1200 hours
3157-ST 14 volt - 5000 hours
Amber
3157-NA-LL 12.8 volt 4000 hours
3157-NA-LL 14 volt 10,000 hours
H7-ST silverstar - 135 hours
H7-LL halogen plus - 350 hours 
So it looks like the silverstars last about 1/3 as long as regular long life lamps. I believe my MFD said runtime hours at the 5000 mile oil change interval was about 70 hours and that was about 3 months so based strictly on those number the headlight should last 6 months? But because they are powered at 90% (DRL) of much of that time figure double that as that seems to be the difference between the 12.8 and 14 volt lifes listed above so figure on a year for the silverstar H7 in the Eos? They would probably last years in a car without DRLs. 



_Modified by solarflare at 2:11 PM 7-28-2007_


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Headlight Recomendations (solarflare)*

The numbers you present are interesting but not necessarily real world value. Please go back and re-read how they get some of these figures. It makes for some interesting reading. Let's look at some of yours-
3157- These are dual filament bulbs. One filament is used for constant lighting such as parking lights or taillights. These are rated at 14v due to the fact they are on more and longevity and low brightness are more important. The other filament is used for turn signals, brake light or emergency flashers. They are designed at 12v but typically see more which causes them to glow brighter but at shorter life expectancy. In essence it is 2 bulbs in one envelope.
H7- These are actually 12v bulbs. (If you still have the package the bulb came in you will see it stated on the label.) Their filaments are slightly different and glow whiter than regular bulbs and run much hotter. They are also filled with different gases inside the bulb to support the higher temps. If you google halogen bulbs you can get more theory. The rated life figures are lab generated and not what you will see in real life. Actual real life numbers are far better. I don't think you would go out to your Eos, turn on your headlights for 135 hours to wait for the bulbs to fail. In real life the lights are turned on and off many times. The life is not total accumulated hours but a lab test/breakdown number based on running continuous hours at a set voltage.
Basically the bulbs should last a long time under normal use. The only real things that should be of concern is how much shock the bulbs are subjected to by driving bumpy roads and the voltage being fed to the bulbs determined by the condition of your electrical/charging system. Normally your electrical system should be running between 12.6 and 14.4 volts depending on the electrical load at the time. 

_Modified by cb391 at 12:19 PM 7-29-2007_


_Modified by cb391 at 12:21 PM 7-29-2007_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Headlight Recomendations (cb391)*

I was wondering why they stated two voltages. I forgot the 3157 were two filament bulbs. However, they are both used in the Eos for the turn signal. Also worth noting a filament is stressed the most when turned on so if the 135 hour rating is continuous hours at at set voltage I would think real world numbers, including vibration and many on-off cycles would lessen the life expectancy, no?
I just read how they determine lamp life. The 135 hour rating looks like when maybe the first bulb in their tests failed. So in real life and with probability factored in lamp life in hours can be much much higher. Also stated was that a 5% decrease in voltage doubles the life so DRL don't really factor in. Still, the silverstars are rated lower then regular halogens but will probably last for years. Hardly worth worrying about.


_Modified by solarflare at 1:53 PM 7-29-2007_


----------

